# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دورة الأترجة لإعداد معلمات التجويد مع الأستاذة الأترجة المصرية

## هدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف أنقل لكن

دورة الأترجة لإعداد معلمات التجويد 
مع الأستاذة الأترجة المصرية
البرنامج العام : 
** المحاضرة الأولى : 
المعلم المربي والمعلم القدوة ومقوماته ، ولماذا معلم التجويد ؟



** المحاضرة الثانية : 
شرح عام لأبواب التجويد الثلاثة : (تجويد الحرف) ، (تجويد الكلمة) ، (تجويد الجملة أو المعنى) وأنواع اللحن في القراءة وحكمه .





** المحاضرة الثالثة :
تجويد الحرف (المخارج والصفات الذاتية للحروف وأثرها على صوت الحرف العربي الفصيح) .



** المحاضرة الرابعة : 
مجموعات الحروف وكيفيات النطق الصحيح بها وتنبيهات على أخطاء النطق الشائعة .



** المحاضرة الخامسة : 
درس عملي تطبيقي على المخارج والصفات ، وأسئلة واختبارات شفوية لبيان قدرة المعلمة على شرح المعلومة بأسلوبها والقدرة على توصيلها للمتلقي . 



** المحاضرة السادسة :
تجويد الكلمة (الصفات العارضة للحروف الناتجة عن تجاورها وما ينبني عليها من أحكام تجويدية : المثلان والمتجانسان والمتقاربان والمتباعدان) .



** المحاضرة السابعة : 
أحكام الميم والنون الساكنتين والتنوين ، واختبار شفوي فيما سبق .



** المحاضرة الثامنة :
المد والقصر .



** المحاضرة التاسعة :
التفخيم والترقيق وتطبيقات عملية بشرح من المعلمات .



** المحاضرة العاشرة : 
تجويد الجملة (الوقف والابتداء والسكت والوصل والقطع ، وأحكام الاستعاذة والبسملة) .



** المحاضرة الحادية عشر : 
المقطوع والموصول ، والحذف والإثبات ، ونبذة توضيحية عن رسم المصحف .



المحاضرة الثانية عشر :
وسائل تربوية وتعليمية متعلقة بالتجويد واختبار شفوي لقدرة المعلمات على الربط بين المعلومات وشرحها بطريقة علمية وعملية .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكر الله لكِ ونفع بكِ يا هدير
في انتظار نقلكِ الطيب أختنا الكريمة.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكِ ربي خيرا..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختنا هدير أسأل الله لك الإعانة والتوفيق والقبول.

بانتظاركِ.
.

----------


## اريج الجزائر

السلام عليكم  اريد التسجيل في الدورة كيف ذلك

----------


## اريج الجزائر

هل تدرسون رواية الامام ورش رحمه الله

----------


## هدير

مرحبا بكن أخواتي الغاليات , وبارك الله فيكن 




> السلام عليكم اريد التسجيل في الدورة كيف ذلك


مرحبا بك
الدورة عبارة عن دروس لأستاذتي الأترجة المصرية أنقلها هنا في هذي الصفحة المباركة
الدروس جدا رائعة لاتفوتك
وقد قالت الأستاذة :
الشرح هنا بأسلوبي الخاص ، واعتمد فيه على اطلاعي وقراءاتي في دروس تتعلق بالتعليم والتربية لأنني أم ومعلمة ، ولكني أصبغها بصبغة دينية أخوية بطابع لغوي بسيط معتمدة فيها على خبرتي الطويلة في التعليم والتعامل مع نماذج مختلفة من المعلمات والطالبات .





> هل تدرسون رواية الامام ورش رحمه الله


حفص عن عاصم رحمه الله

----------


## هدير

المحاضرة الأولى :

المعلم المربي والمعلم القدوة ومقوماته ، ولماذا معلم التجويد ؟

أولا ، مقومات المعلم المربي والمعلم القدوة : 

هذا المحور يندرج تحته 15 نقطة مهمة ، 
سأبدأ معكم بأولها ، وهي :

1 - استحضار فضل العلم والتعليم واستشعار المسؤولية ليكون مربيا وقدوة لطلابه .

يقول الله عز وجل : " قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ " (108) / سورة يوسف ، فالدعوة إلى الله في كافة المجالات لا بد أن يكون صاحبها على بصيرة وعلى علم ، ومن أجل وأعظم أبواب الدعوة إلى الله : تعلم القرآن وتعليمه ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه " ، ولا شك أن طريق العلم ليس بالسهل الميسر وإلا لما اختص الله أهل العلم المرتبط علمهم بإيمانهم بالمكانة والمنزلة الرفيعة : " يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (11) / سورة الحجرات . 

كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : « مَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقاً يَلْتَمِسُ بِهِ عِلْماً سَلَكَ اللَّهُ بِهِ طَرِيقاً مِنْ طُرُقِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَإِنَّ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ لَتَضَعُ أَجْنِحَتَهَا رِضاً لِطَالِبِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَإِنَّ طَالِبَ الْعِلْمِ لَيَسْتَغْفِرُ لَهُ مَنْ فِى السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ حَتَّى الْحِيتَانُ فِى الْمَاءِ ، وَإِنَّ فَضْلَ الْعَالِمِ عَلَى الْعَابِدِ كَفَضْلِ الْقَمَرِ عَلَى سَائِرِ النُّجُومِ ، إِنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ وَرَثَةُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ ، إِنَّ الأَنْبِيَاءَ لَمْ يُوَرِّثُوا دِينَاراً وَلاَ دِرْهَماً وَإِنَّمَا وَرَّثُوا الْعِلْمَ ، فَمَنْ أَخَذَ بِهِ أَخَذَ بِحَظِّهِ أَوْ بِحَظٍّ وَافِرٍ »

ومن هذا المنطلق وجب على المعلم أن يستشعر في قرارة نفسه عظم المسؤولية المنوط بها ، وأنه طالما اختار لنفسه أن يكون معلما ، فحتما ولا بد أن يكون مربيا وقدوة لطلاب علمه ، كما يجب عليه أن ينمي داخل نفسه بعض الأمور التي تساعده على القيام بهذه المهمة على أكمل وجه ، ومنها : 

أولا ، المفاهيم التربوية : 
وهي المفاهيم المستمدة من الشريعة الربانية فتصبغ المرء بصبغة إيمانية : " ومن أحسن من الله صبغة " . (البقرة/138) ، ومن ثم تتوجه التربية إلى إصلاح القلوب ، فللا يكون هدف معلم القرآن أن يعلم تلاميذه القراءة الصحيحة فحسب ، ولكن الهدف هو تدبر القرآن والعمل به ، فتلاوة القرآن لا تقتصر على تلاوة اللفظ فقط ، وإنما تشمل معها تلاوة المعنى ، ومشكلة معلمي القرآن والقائمين على الحلقات هي التركيز على الأول دون الثاني ، فنرى حلقة لتعليم مخارج الحروف ، وأخرى لتعليم أحكام التجويد ، ولكننا نادرا ما نرى حلقة لتعليم أحكام الوقف والابتداء والتي يندرج تحتها الباب الثالث من أبواب التجويد ألا وهو : تجويد الجملة ، والذي يتحقق به فهم معاني القرآن ومن ثم تدبره والوصول إلى العمل به ليكون دستور حياة وهذه هي الغاية من تعلم القرآن .

** فهل أدركت أختي هذه الغاية وربيت نفسك عليها وسعيت للعمل بها ؟؟؟

هذا عن تربية النفس ، وعندما يبدأ المربي في إيصال هذه المفاهيم بطريقة عملية وهي طريقة التعليم بالمنهج والقدوة فإن تقييم العمل التربوي حينها لا يخضع فقط لتقييم النتائج العلمية ، وإنما يندرج معه تقييم التغييرات الروحية التي حصلت لهذا المتربي والمنعكسة على أخلاقه ومعاملاته .

** فهل حددت لنفسك أهدافا تربوية تصلين إليها بالتوازي مع أهدافك التعليمية ؟؟؟

يتبع بإذن الله .

----------


## هدير

ثانيا ، المفاهيم العلمية :
" العلم وسيلة للدعوة إلى الله وليس غاية يتوقف عندها  المتعلم ، وإدراك المعلم المربي لهذا المعنى يجعله لا يألوا جهدا في تحصيل المادة  العلمية التي تصدّر لها بعد أن تأهّل لتعليمها ، وكذلك الإلمام ببعض العلوم الأخرى  التي تساعده على فهم هذه المادة فهما دقيقا عميقا ، ومن ثم إيصالها بطريقة علمية  صحيحة وواضحة ويسيرة .
** فما هي  العلوم التي تحرص على تعلمها معلمة التجويد ؟؟
قبل أي شيئ عندما تريد الأخت أن تعلم القرآن وتحفظه  فالأولى أن تكون حافظة للقرآن ومتقنة لتجويده وتلاوته بعد أن درست علم التجويد  بأبوابه المختلفة وأتقنتها نظريا وعمليا ، وهذا هو العلم الأساسي المطلوب أولا :  (القرآن وتجويده) 
وهناك علوم فرعية تساعدها في فهم التجويد ، وتجعل عندها  موسوعة علمية تعتبر مرجعا لها عند أي سؤال يعرض لها في الحلقة التعليمية ، ومن هذه  العلوم :
** علوم القرآن (المكي والمدني والناسخ والمنسوخ .....) .
** علوم  النحو والصرف والبلاغة .
** العقيدة (علم الأصول) .
** أصول الفقه  .
ويكفيها الإلمام من هذه العلوم بالأصول والقواعد الأساسية والعامة التي توسع  مداركها العلمية ، وتجعل دعوتها إلى الله عن طريق تعليم القرآن تستند إلى الإخلاص  في العمل مع تحديد الهدف بعقيدة صحيحة في الله تعالى والإيمان بالغيبيات ، وكذلك  الارتباط الوثيق بالكتاب والسنة ، مع الوسطية والحكمة والواقعية  .
** فهل أعددت نفسك الإعداد العلمي  الذي يؤهلك لتعليم القرآن ؟؟؟

يتبع بإذن الله .

----------


## هدير

ثالثا ، المفاهيم التعليمية  وتطبيقاتها العملية : 

بالابتعاد عن أسلوب التلقين ، والتفاني في إيجاد وسائل تعليمية تفرضها  الحلقة على المعلمة لتتناسب وسائلها ومهاراتها مع قدرات وإمكانيات الطالبات ،  واكتساب المهارات المطلوبة لإدارة الحلقة التعليمية بطريقة فاعلة وجاذبة  .

** فهل نميت مهاراتك  التعليمية وتطبيقاتها العملية في إدارة الحلقات القرآنية  ؟؟؟

إليك بعض هذه المهارات  والأساليب التعليمية والتعاملية :

1 – حاولي أن تكون لك بصمتك المهارية  المميزة لشخصيتك ، كالشرح العلمي والعملي المبسط ، واستخدام لوحات ووسائل تعليمية  من صنع يديك ، والنطق بالحرف بطريقة خاطئة مع توضيح السبب العلمي والعملي لهذا  النطق الخاطئ ، ثم النطق به بطريقة سليمة مع توضيح السبب العلمي والعملي لهذا النطق  الصحيح ، فلن يعرف الصواب من لم يعرف الخطأ .

2 – طوري مهاراتك في الإلقاء  والشرح والبيان ، مع استخدام اليدين في توضيح وبيان وضعيات اللسان داخل الفم عند  النطق بالحروف المختلفة ، وهذه المهارة قل من ينتبه إليها من معلمات التجويد ، على  الرغم من أنها تقرب للمتعلم الصورة المطلوبة لوضع اللسان داخل الفم عند النطق  بالحروف العربية ، ومن ثم تيسر لها التدريب عليها عمليا .

3 – اجعلي  تلميذاتك يكتشفن أخطاءهن بأنفسهن لأنفسهن ولزميلاتهن ، وذلك بطريقة غير محرجة ،  فمثلا عند عقد حلقة عملية ، من خلال الاستماع لقراءة الطالبات وتقييمها ، فينصح بأن  تكتب كل تلميذة في ورقة الأخطاء التي وقعت فيها زميلاتها ، ثم تعرض على المعلمة ،  التي توضح لهن كيفية اكتشاف الآخطاء وتوجيهها . 

4 – حاولي اكتشاف قدرات  طالباتك الذاتية ، ومواهبهم الفطرية ، ومهاراتهم الفردية ، وتنميتها وتطويرها  .

5 - استخدام الأساليب المباشرة وغير المباشرة في نقل المعلومات والخبرات  للمتلقي .
6 - إيجاد الدوافع الإيجابية ثم استخدام وسائل التحفيز والتنشيط التي  تمحو الإيحاءات السلبية لإيجاد الإقبال من المتعلم على القرآن ، بالترغيب في حفظ  القرآن الكريم وإتقان تلاوته وتدعيم ذلك بالآيات والأحاديث التي فيها ذكر فضائل  تلاوة القرآن وحفظه في الدنيا والآخرة ، وشحذ الهمم بقصص السلف في حفظ القرآن  وتعاهده .
7 - مراعاة أحوال النفوس المختلفة والظروف المتغيرة والقدرات  المتباينة عند طالباتك لتتمكني من معرفة مفاتيح شخصيات تلميذاتك ومن ثم التأثير  بالدوافع الإيجابية ، دون السلبية ، واستنفار الإمكانيات الكامنة في كل طالبة  ومساعدتها على استغلالها الاستغلال الأمثل في العملية التعليمية .

فهل تملكين شيئا من مفاتيح القلوب  ؟؟؟

إليك أختاه بعضا منها :


** حسن الخلق  والمعاملة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة .
** الرفق واللين مع البساطة وعدم التكلف  .
** الابتسامة وهي أقصر طريق إلى القلوب .
** الكلمة الطيبة والمشجعة لها  عظيم الأثر في نفس المتعلم وتعطي نتائج سريعة .
** التقدير والاحترام ، وتفقد  الغائب ، والتهنئة في المناسبات لها أثر جميل في النفس .
** مناداة الطالبات  بأسمائهن والترفق بهن .
** الإيجابية والتفاعل البناء في الحلقة , و خلق روح  التنافس والإبداع .
** المعلمة الناجحة هي التي تملك فن الإنصات والاستماع ، إذ  به تفهم ما في النفوس , وتعي المطلوب ، ليتحقق المرغوب .
** العفو والصفح و سعة  الصدر والتماس الأعذار ، ولكن من غير أن يؤدي ذلك إلى التفريط في الواجبات والمهمات  ، فتقدير الأمور مطلوب دائما .
** الرجوع عن الخطأ وعدم التمادي فيه ، فكلنا بشر  ووارد وقوع الخطأ منا .
** الاعتراف بالجميل ، وعدم ذكر المعلمة لعيوب زميلاتها  من المعلمات أو أخطائهن أمام الطالبات ، فاحترام المعلمة لزميلاتها من المعلمات  نابع من احترامها لهذا العلم واحترامها لذاتها .
** الهشاشة والبشاشة وتلطيف  أجواء الدرس من حين لآخر بالمزاح الخفيف والدعابة المرحة من غير أن تفقدي سيطرتك  على إدارة الحلقة بحسب جدولك المحدد .

وأخيرا ، همسة في أذنك أختاه :
اكتساب تقدير الآخرين  وامتلاك مفاتيح قلوبهم يزرع المحبة الصادقة بينك وبين الآخرين ، والتي هي ثمرة محبة  الله لك ، فاسعي سعيا دؤوبا في إرضاء الخالق ليحبك ويحبب الناس فيك  .

يتبع بإذن الله .

----------


## هدير

رابعا ، المهارات الاجتماعية : 
هذه المهارات تجعل من المعلمة شخصية محبوبة بين الجميع ، ولها قبول وارتياح بين الطالبات ، ومن هذه المهارات : 
1 - حسنَ التصرف في كافة المواقف مع السيطرة على الأمور في كافة الأحوال .
2 - حسنَ الهيئة والمظهر من غير مبالغة أو ابتذال ، فالاعتدال والتوسط مطلوبان .
3 - قوة الشخصية والحزم في غير عنف والقدرة على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة وتنفيذها .
** إشعارك كل طالبة بأن اهتمامك موجه لها شخصيا يجعلها تتفانى في إرضائك بالجد والاجتهاد في التحصيل العلمي .
4 - المعلمة الحريصة على بناء شخصية قرآنية متكاملة متوازنة حفظاً وعملاً ينبغي أن تحترم طالباتها وأن تراعي جهودهن في الحفظ والدرس والمراجعة ، مع النصح والتوجيه بطريقة غير مباشرة ، وهذا من هدي النبوة : (ما بال أقوام يفعلون كذا .... وما بال أقوام يقولون كذا ...) .
5 – عدم تجاهل الأخطاء العلمية والتصويب والتوجيه في وقتها ، حنى لا تنقل الطالبات عنك معلومات خاطئة لم تنتبهي إلى تصويبها لنفسك أو لهن في حينها .
6 – الحرص على أداء الصلوات في أوقاتها وعدم التفريط فيها بسبب الدرس وضيق الوقت .
7 – الترويح بالقصص الهادفة والمحفزة ، والهدايا من حين لآخر تبث روح المنافسة بين الطالبات ، ولا تنسيهن أبدا من دعائك في حضرتهن وغيبتهن .
8 – نجاحك في إدارة الحلقة بطريقة صحيحة مع تقديم مادة علمية بطريقة السهل الممتنع وتأليف قلوب الطالبات وكسب حبهن وودهن ، هو النجاح الحقيقي الذي تسعى إليه كل معلمة تجويد .

ولكن همسة في أذنك أختي الحبيبة :
إيّاكَ ثم إيّاك أن تحكُمي على تجربةٍ واحدةٍ فشلتَ فيها مع إحدى الحِلَق , ثم تعمميها بظلمٍ على كلِّ الحِلَق ، فتتراجعي عن طريق التعليم وتفتر همتك وتخور عزيمتك مع أول فشل ، واعلمي أختاه أن الفشل هو طريق النجاح ، بل هو سلم النحاح ، وإن لم تتذوقي مرارة الفشل ، فلن تعرفي للنجاح لذة , فالفشلُ في التجربة الأولى أو الثانية أو الثالثة , لا يسوّغ لك الإعراض الكلّي , والتخلي عن أهدافك بكل بساطة .
وكل ما ذكرناه هنا لتنمية مواهبك وقدراتك العلمية والتربوية ومهاراتك العملية والاجتماعية لتتطوري نفسك من مجرد معلمة تردد المعلومات ، إلى معلمة متمكنة من مادتها العلمية وأدواتها التعليمية وأيضا : مربية وقدوة حسنة لطالباتها .
وفق الله الجميع .

----------


## هدير

هذه كانت النقطة الأولى :  
استحضار فضل العلم والتعليم واستشعار المسؤولية ليكون مربيا وقدوة لطلابه .  
والتي تندرج تحت محور : 
مقومات المعلم المربي والمعلم القدوة . 
وإن كان لأي من الإخوة أو الأخوات تعليق أو تعقيب فعلى الرحب والسعة ، وغدا بإذن الله أستعرض النقطة التالية من مقومات المعلم المربي والمعلم القدوة ، ألا وهي : 
الإخلاص في العمل ولزوم التقوى في كل حال . 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .

----------


## هدير

2 - الإخلاص في العمل ولزوم التقوى في كل حال :
قال الله عز وجل (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ )) " سورة التوبة - الآية : 119 ".
وقال تعالى : " قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني " . (الزمر/14) .
وقال سبحانه : { قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَاْ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللّهِ وَمَا أَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} " . (يوسف / 108) . 
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنما الأعمال بالنيات ، وإنما لكل امرىء ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، ومن كانت هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها ، أو إلى امرأة ينكحها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه " أخرجه البخاري ح 1 .
فالإخلاص يتنافى تماما مع الشرك كبيره وصغيره ، ومن الشرك الأصغر : الرياء ، ويوصف بأنه من الشرك الخفي ، والرياء محبط للعمل ، لأن المرائي لم يبتغ بعمله وجه الله وحده ، وإنما أراد ما عند الناس من مدح وثناء وشهرة وسمعة ، وعوارض مادية أخرى ، ولهذا لا يقبل عمل المرائي ولا يزن عند الله جناح بعوضه ، وأذكر نفسي وأذكركم بهذا الحديث النبوي ، وهوحديث أول ثلاثة تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : حدثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « أن الله عز وجل إذا كان يوم القيامة نزل إلى العباد ليقضي بينهم ، وكل أمة جاثية ، فأول من يدعو به رجل جمع القرآن ، ورجل يقتل في سبيل الله ، ورجل كثير المال ، فيقول الله للقارئ : ألم أعلمك ما أنزلت على رسولي ؟ قال : بلى يا رب ، قال : فماذا عملت فيما علمت ؟ قال : كنت أقوم به آناء الليل ، وآناء النهار ، فيقول الله له : كذبت وتقول الملائكة له : كذبت فيقول الله عز وجل : أردت أن يقال فلان قارئ فقد قيل ............. ثم ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ركبتي ، فقال : « يا أبا هريرة أولئك الثلاثة أول خلق الله تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة » . (صحيح ، أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك) .
نعوذ بالله أن نكون من أي من هؤلاء ، ونسأله سبحانه الإخلاص في القول والعمل والسر والعلن ، ومن بواعث الإخلاص : لزوم التقوى في كل حال ، والصدق مع الخالق ومع النفس ، فمن يصدق الله يصدقه ، ولذا كان من الأهمية بمكان أن يتصف المعلم المربي بالإخلاص والصدق :
الإخلاص في العمل والصدق في النية والقول والعمل وبهما تتحقق التقوى ، وهذه هي وسائل النجاح .
وإخلاص النية يحتاج من المربي إلى جهد ومتابعة ومجاهدة ، فمتى التزم بذلك قل خطؤه ، وصح عمله ، ووفقه الله من عنده لتكون تربيته ودعوته وعمله على نور من الله إذا اتبع منهج المربي الأول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فمن أصلح سريرته أصلح الله علانيته ، و من أصلح ما بينه و بين الله أصلح الله ما بينه و بين الناس .
وهذه كلها أسباب تعين على الإخلاص ، ولا ننسى الدعاء ، وكان عمر رضي الله عنه يسأل ربه الإخلاص فيقول : (اللهم اجعل عملنا كله صالحاً ، واجعله لوجهك خالصاً ، ولا تجعل لأحد من خلقك فيه شيئاً ) .
ومن فضائل الإخلاص أختي الكريمة :
1 - تعظيم العمل وإتقانه ، وتكثير الثواب : فقد يكون العمل في ذاته يسيراً أو صغيراً لكن يعظم أجره بالنية الصالحة ، فلا تيأسي من عدم استجابة الطالبات لمجهوداتك إن كنت تقومين بعملك على أكمل وجه بإخلاص وصدق ، ولكن جددي دائما نيتك ، وادعي بإخلاص لتلميذاتك ، وكانت إحدى معلماتي بارك الله فيها إذا وجدت من البعض تقصيرا ، قالت لنا : التقصير من عندي ، فسأجتهد في الدعاء لكـُنّ . 
2- حفظ القلب من الحقد : فلا تنظري لكثرة عدد مجموعة زميلتك ، وأنا عن نفسي أفضل المجموعة قليلة العدد على المجموعة كثيرة العدد ، لأنني مع المجموعة القليلة أعطي كل طالبة حقها كاملا ، بعكس المجموعة الكبيرة ، فمع التقيد بالوقت وضرورة إعطاء الشرح النظري وقته ، تقل عدد الآيات التي تقرؤها الطالبة وتقل معها الفائدة العملية المطلوبة . 
3 - رفعة الدرجات : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنك لن تُخلَّف فتعمل عملاً تبتغي به وجه الله إلا ازددت به درجة ورفعة " .
4 – مضاعفة الثواب : لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " « إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة أشياء : من صدقة جارية ، أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له » : والعلم الذي ينتفع به ليس بالضرورة أن يكون علما مبتكرا أو كتابا مؤلفا ، وإنما هو علم تعلمته وعلمته غيرك ، وليس أعظم خيرا من تعلم القرآن وتعليمه ، واحرصي وأنت تعلمي تلميذاتك أن تزرعي في قلوبهن الإخلاص ، وحب القرآن ، وحب تعلمه وتعليمه ، لتخرّجي منهن معلمات متقنات ، وليس مجرد قارئات للقرآن .
5 - الفوز بالجنة وارتقاء أعلى الدرجات فيها : " اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها " ، فما بالك بمن علمت الكثيرات تلاوة القرآن وارتقين بما علمته لهن في أعالي الجنان وهي ترتقي وترتقي بفضل من الكريم المنان ؟؟
اللهم إنا نسألك الإخلاص والتقوى ، في السر والعلانية .

----------


## هدير

الإقبال على القرآن قراءة وحفظا وتدبرا وعملا

يقول الله عزَّ وجلَّ فى كتابه العزيز :-
[الَّذِينَ آَتَيْنَاهُمُ الكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلَاوَتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الخَاسِرُونَ] .
{البقرة 121}. 
ومعنى " يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ " : يتَّبعونَ كتابَ اللهِ حقَّ اتباعِه ، ويقومون به خيرَ قيامٍ ، ومن تفسير التلاوة بالاتِّباعِ ؛ قولُه تعالى :-
[وَالقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلَاهَا]. {الشمس 1 : 2 }. 
وقيلَ فى " يَتْلوُنَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ " : يُرَتِّلونَه حقَّ ترتيلِه ، وقيلَ : لا يُحرِّفونَه ولا يُغيِّرونَه ولا يُبدِّلونَه ، والقولُ الأولُ عليه أكثرُ أهلِ العلم ، واللهُ أعلمُ. 
وقال الله تعالى : [اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الفَحْشَاءِ وَالمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُون].
{العنكبوت – 45 }. 
وقالَ جلَّ شأنِه آمراً نبيّه ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أن يقول : [إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ رَبَّ هَذِهِ البَلْدَةِ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا وَلَهُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ* وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ القُرْآَنَ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ المُنْذِرِينَ] . {النمل 91: 92}. 
فحقيقةُ التلاوةِ فى هذه المواضعِ هى التـلاوةُ المطلقةُ التامَّة ؛ وهيَ " تلاوةُ اللفـظِ والمعنى " ؛ فتلاوةُ اللفظِ : جزءُ مُسمَّى التلاوةِ المطلقة ، وحقيقةُ اللفظِ إنَّما هى الاتِّباعُ ، يقال : اُتْلُ أثرَ فلان ، وتلوتُ أثَرَه وقَفَوْتُه وقَصَصْتُهُ بمعنى : تبِعتُه خلفَه ، ومنه قولُه تعالى :
[وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا(1) وَالقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلَاهَا ]. {الشمس 1 : 2 }. 
أي : تبِعَها فى الطلوعِ بعد غَيبتِها ، ويُقالُ : جاءَ القومُ يتلو بعضُهم بعضاً ، أي : يتبعُ بعضُهم بعضاً.
ويُسمَّى تاليَ الكلامِ تالياً ؛ لأنَّهُ يُتبِعُ بعضَ الحروفِ بعضاً ، لايُخرجُها جملةً واحدةً ، بل يُتبِعُ بعضَها بعضاً مُرتَّبةً ، كُلَّما انقضى حرفٌ أو كلمةٌ ؛ أتبعَهُ بحرفٍ آخرَ وبكلمةٍ أخرى ، وهذه التلاوةُ وسيلةٌ وطريقٌ.
والمقصودُ : " التلاوةُ الحقيقيةُ " وهيَ : تلاوةُ المعنى واتَّباعِهِ ، تصديقاً بخبرِهِ وائتماراً بأمرِهِ وانتهاءً عن نهيِِهِ وائتماماً به ؛ حيثُ ما قادكَ انقدتَ معه.
فتلاوةُ القرآنِ تتناولُ تلاوةَ لفظِهِ ومعناهُ ، وتلاوةُ المعنى أشرفُ من مجردِّ تلاوةِ اللفظِ ، وأهلُها هم أهلُ القرآنِ الذين لهمُ الثناءُ فى الدنيا والآخرة ، فإنَّهم أهلُ تلاوةٍ ومتابعةٍ حقاً. ( )
وقد قال الله تعالى لنبيِّهِ ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) :
[إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآَنَهُ* فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآَنَهُ ]. 
{القيامة 17 : 18}. 
أى : فاتَّبِع قراءَتَهُ .

فنحن يا أختي المعلمة ويا أختي الطالبة مأمورون بتلاوة اللفظ : وهي القراءة والترتيل ويلحق بها الحفظ ، وكذلك مأمورون بتلاوة المعنى وهي التي تؤدي إلى التدبر والعمل ، لتكون كل واحدة منا : قرآنا يمشي على الأرض ، ولنتعلم الإيمان ولنتخلق بالقرآن ليكون شاهدا لنا يوم القيامة لا شاهدا علينا .

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا وجلاء همومنا وذهاب أحزاننا ونور صدورنا ، وذكرنا منه ما نُسِّينا ، وعلمنا منه ما جهلنا

----------


## هدير

النقطة الرابعة بإذن الله تعالى :

ملازمـة ذكــر الله عــز وجــل .

نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## هدير

يقول الله عز وجل في سورة العنكبوت : " اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ " . (45) 
ويقول سبحانه : " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْراً كَثِيراً " . (الأحزاب / 41) ، ويقول في نفس السورة : " وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ " . (35) .
عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : { ألا أخبركم بخير أعمالكم وأزكاها عند مليككم، وأرفعها في درجاتكم، وخير لكم من إنفاق الذهب والفضة، ومن أن تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم، ويضربوا أعناقكم } قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله. قال: { ذكر الله عز وجل } [رواه أحمد] .
وفي صحيح البخاري عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : { مثل الذي يذكر ربه، والذي لايذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت }.
وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله : { يقول الله تبارك وتعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا ذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم، وإن تقرب إلي شبرا تقربت إليه ذراعا، وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت منه باعا، وإذا أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة }.
وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله تعالى عنه: ( لكل شيء جلاء، وإن جلاء القلوب ذكر الله عز وجل ) ، ولذا كان لا بد من تنبيه الملمع المربية إلى ضرورة المداومة وعدم الغفلة عن ذكر الله عز وجل في كافة أحوالها ، لما له من فضائل عظيمة يظهر أثرها جليا على المعلمة وبالتالي على من يأخذون العلم عنها ، ولا شك أن أعظم الذكر هو تلاوة القرآن ، ومن ينشغل عن مسألته بين يدي ربه بذكره تعالى ، فإن الله عز وجل يعطيه أفضل مما يعطي السائلين .
ولا شك أن ذكر الله عز وجل يجلو القلوب ويبث فيها الورع والتقوى بالخشية من معصية المولى الذي يذكره الذاكر بالثناء عليه وتمجيده ، وتسبيحه وتوحيده بتهليله ، وحمده وشكره على نعمه وآلائه العظيمة .
وقد عد العلماء الكثير والكثير من فوائد ذكر الله سبحانه ، أذكر لكم هنا بعضها ، لعل فيها الخير لي ولكم : 
** أنه يرضي الرحمن عز وجل ، ويطرد عنك وساوس الشيطان ويقمعه ويكسره . 
** أنه يزيل الهم والغم عن القلب ، ويجلب الفرح والسرور والبسط .
**أنه يقوي القلب والبدن ، وينور الوجه والقلب ، كما يكسو الذاكر المهابة والحلاوة والنضارة .
** أنه يورثك المحبة التي هي روح الإسلام ، كما يورثك المراقبة حتى يدخلك في باب الإحسان .
**أنه يورثك الإنابة ، وهي الرجوع إلى الله عز وجل ، كما يورثك القرب منه.
** أنه يفتح لك باباً عظيماً من أبواب المعرفة ، كما يورثك الهيبة لله عز وجل وإجلاله.
** أنه يورثك ذكر الله تعالى لك ، كما قال تعالى: " فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ " .[البقرة:152].
** أنه يورث حياة القلب ، وقوة الروح ، وجلاء القلب من صدئه . 
** أنه يحط الخطايا ويذهبها ، فإنه من أعظم الحسنات ، والحسنات يذهبن السيئات .
** عندما تتعرفين إلى الله تعالى بذكره في الرخاء فإنه سبحانه يعرفك في الشدة.
** أنه منجاة من عذاب الله تعالى ، كما أنه سبب نزول السكينة ، وغشيان الرحمة ، وحفوف الملائكة بالذاكر ، ولا تنسى أن الحلقة القرآنية من أعظم مجالس الذكر التي تحفها الملائكة وتستغفر لأهلها ، فاستحضري هذه الحالة واستشعري عظم ما تقومين به وعظيم ثوابه .
** أنه سبب إشتغال اللسان عن الغيبة، والنميمة، والكذب، والفحش، والباطل.
** أنه يؤمّن العبد من الحسرة يوم القيامة.
** أنه أيسر العبادات، وهو من أجلها وأفضلها وذلك لأن العطاء والفضل الذي رتب عليه لم يرتب على غيره من الأعمال.
** أن دوام ذكر الرب تبارك وتعالى يوجب الأمان من نسيانه الذي هو سبب شقاء العبد في معاشه و معا ده.
** أنه ليس في الأعمال شيء يعم الأوقات والأحوال مثله ، فاذكري الله في خلوتك ، وفي عملك ، وفي سيرك إلى عملك ، وعندما تقابلك المشكلات ، وفي كل حال ، والنتيجة : أن الذكر نور للذاكر في الدنيا، ونور له في قبره، ونور له في معاده، يسعى بين يديه على الصراط.
** أن الذكر يجمع المتفرق، ويفرق المجتمع، ويقرب البعيد، ويبعد القريب. فيجمع ما تفرق على العبد من قلبه وإرادته، وهمومه وعزومه، ويفرق ما اجتمع عليه من الهموم، والغموم، والأحزان، والحسرات على فوات حظوظه ومطالبه، ويفرق أيضاً ما اجتمع عليه من ذنوبه وخطاياه وأوزاره، ويفرق أيضاً ما اجتمع على حربه من جند الشيطان، وأما تقريبه البعيد فإنه يقرب إليه الآخرة، ويبعد القريب إليه وهي الدنيا.
**أن الذكر ينبه القلب من نومه، ويوقظه من سباته ، كما أن الذكر شجرة تثمر المعارف والأحوال التي شمر إليها السالكون.
**أنك عندما تذكرين الله تكونين قريبة منه سبحانه ، ومذكوره معه ، لأن الله عز وجل يباهي بالذاكرين ملائكته. ، وهذه المعية معية خاصة غير معية العلم والإحاطة العامة ، فهي معية بالقرب والولاية والمحبة والنصرة والتو فيق.
** أن الذكر رأس الشكر، فما شكر الله تعالى من لم يذكره ، وأن أكرم الخلق على الله تعالى من المتقين من لا يزال لسانه رطباً بذكره.
** أن في القلب قسوة لا يذيبها إلا ذكر الله تعالى ، فالذكر شفاء القلب ودواؤه، والغفلة عن ذكر الله سبب مرضه.
** أنه يوجب صلاة الله عز وجل وملائكته على الذاكر.
** أن من شاء أن يسكن رياض الجنة في الدنيا، فليستوطن مجالس الذكر، فإنها رياض الجنة.
** أن ذكرك الله عز وجل من أكبر العون على طاعته ، فإنه يحببها إلى العبد، ويسهلها عليه، ويلذذها له، ويجعل قرة عينه فيها.
** أن دور الجنة تبني بالذكر، فإذا أمسك الذاكر عن الذكر، أمسكت الملائكة عن البناء ، فحري بنا الا نغفل عن ذكره سبحانه .
** أن ذكر الله عز وجل يسهل الصعب ، وييسر العسير ، ويخفف المشاق ، لما له من لذة عظيمه من بين الأعمال الصالحة لا تشبهها لذة.
** أن في دوام الذكر في الطريق، والبيت، والبقاع، تكثيراً لشهود العبد يوم القيامة، فإن الأرض تشهد للذاكر يوم القيامة.
وغير هذا الكثير الكثير : 
سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

----------


## هدير

النقطة الخامسة إن شاء الله تعالى : 
الاستزادة من العلم .
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه .
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## هدير

الاستزادة من العلم 

يقول الله عز وجل : " وقل رب زدني عماً " . (طه/114) .

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مَنْهُومانِ لا يَشْبَعَانِ، طالبُ عِلْمٍ وطالبُ دُنْيا " .

ولما سُئِل الإمام أحمد : إلى متى تطلب العلم ؟ قال : مع المحبرة إلى المقبرة .

وقال العلامة ابن الجوزي:

لي همةٌ في العِلْم ما إن مثلُها ** وهي التي جَنَتِ النُّحُوْلُ هي التي

خُلِقت من العِلْق العظيمِ إلى المُنَى ** دُعِيت إلى نَيْل الكمالِ فَلبَّتِ

إذا أختي الكريمة بعد أن تجاوزت مراحل التعليم المختلفة حتى وصلت إلى درجة معلمة ، فلا تكتفي أبدا بما حصّلت من العلوم ، وإنما يجب عليك أن تستزيدي منها بهمة عالية ، فكونك معلمة يعني عند طالباتك أنك مرجع وموسوعة في المادة العلمية التي تشرحينها وتقدمينها ، وعلى هذا فإن ارتقاءك إلى هذه الرتبة يحتاج منك جهودا مضاعفة وهمة أعلى وأكبر للاستزادة من العلم ، ومعرفة مواضع الخلاف ، وأقوال العلماء فيها ، والراجح منها ، والأقرب إلى الصواب .
ونصيحة مني لكل معلمة تجويد : لا تكتفي بدراسة أبواب التجويد من كتاب واحد فقط الذي هو منهجك المقرر ، اقرئي كتبا كثيرة ، واسعي لتعلم القراءات لأنها تفتح لك أبواب علم نافعة في باب التجويد ، وتزيل اللبس عنك في معلومات كثيرة كنت تتعجبين لها أو لا تجدين لها إجابة مرضية .
واعلمي أختاه أن العلم بحر واسع ، لا أول له من آخر ، فإن لم تكوني تمتلكين أدوات العوم فيه والغوص إلى أعماقه لاستخراج الدرر الكامنة فيها ، فلن تغادر قدماك شاطئه المترامي الأطراف ، فما هي أدواتك التي تعينك على هذه الأمور ؟؟؟

** همة عالية تعانق أعناق السحاب .

** قناعة أكيدة بأهمية هذا العلم ونفعه الدنيوي والأخروي .

** أسس علمية راسخة تحميك من الزلل أو التوهان بين أمواج العلم المتلاطمة .

** وأهم شيء : النية الصادقة والعزيمة القوية ، ويقينك التام بأن التوفيق والقبول من فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى الذي يؤتيه من يشاء من عباده .

نسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## هدير

باب المناقشة مفتوح لأي إضافات ، والنقطة السادسة بإذن الله تعالى :

** الأمانة العلمية واحترام العلماء **

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك ...ولكن هل هناك مكان للمدارسة أقصد بالصوت ؟؟وكيف!

----------


## هدير

> بارك الله فيك ...ولكن هل هناك مكان للمدارسة أقصد بالصوت ؟؟وكيف!


حياك الله 
لا يوجد دروس بالصوت 
الأستاذة تشرح في منتدى آخر مثل هذي الطريقة ثم أنقله إلى هنا

----------


## هدير

سادسا ، الأمانة العلمية واحترام العلماء 

والمقصود بالأمانة العلمية : (الأمانة في التبليغ ونسبة الأقوال لأصحابها ) ، فلا ندعي لأنفسنا فضلا ، أو اجتهادا ، ولأبين لك مقصودي سأذكر لك هذا الموقف :
كنت أشرح لتلميذاتي مخرج حرف من الحروف ، وأمثل بيدي شكل ووضع اللسان داخل الفم ، فقالت لي إحدى تلميذاتي : 
شرحك يا معلمتي لوضع اللسان داخل الفم واضح جدا .
فقلت لها : هكذا كانت تشرح لنا معلمتي (...........) وكنت أقلد حركات يديها وهي تتابعني ، فإذا أخطأت بحركة يدي نبهتني إلى الصواب ، وهذا من فطنتها وعلمها ، لأنها كانت معلمة مربية ، جزاها الله عني خير الجزاء .

وأما ما عنيته باحترام العلماء فذلك في جميع الأحوال ، وخاصة عند اختلاف الأقوال ، فنقول : في هذه المسألة خلاف ، والراجح منها كذا ، أو ما درسته وأطبقه عن اقتناع : كذا ، دون تسفيه للغير أو وصفه بالخطأ أو الجهالة ، اللهم إن كان قولا شاذا لا يعتد به فحينها يجب التنبيه والتشديد على خطئه ، كمن يقول بهمس الطاء والقاف ، أو يدعي ان مخرج الضاد المذكور في كتب التجويد لا يمكن انطق به عمليا ، وهذه كلها أقوال مردودة ويجب بيان خطأها .
وأما ما فيه خلاف سائغ ومقبول ، فمن أمثلته : 
** حكم المستعلي المنفتح الساكن بعد الكسر الأصلي .
** سكون القلقة أو الميل بها إلى الحركة .
** تفخيم الغنة عند المفخم أو ترقيقها .
** إخفاء الميم عند الباء بفرجة أو بإطباق .
وغيره مما هو معلوم لأهل هذا العلم ، والصواب أن تقرئي تلميذاتك بما تعلمت ، وأن تعرضي وجهة النظر الأخرى ، وأوجه الاعتراض العلمية عليها من المخالفين (وأنت منهم ) ولماذا اخترت هذا الوجه ، وسبب وجاهته عندك ، ولا يتأتى لك هذا إلا بتمكنك من المادة العلمية وقناعتك بها وهذه هي النقطة التالية بإذنه سبحانه .

----------


## هدير

النقطة التالية إن شاء الله تعالى :

التمكن من المادة العلمية والقناعة بها والقدرة على تذليلها للطلاب .

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، نشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، نستغفرك ونتوب إليك .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
يبدو موضوع ممتع فعلا ومفيد
سؤال: هل كل ما سبق هو المحاضرة الأولى فقط ؟؟ يا ترى ما طول هذه المحاضرة أم أن المحاضرة تنقسم لعدة أيام؟
أسأل لأنني تشتت فهي تبدو لي كمحاضرات وليست محاضرة واحدة
على كل حال متابعة معك بعون الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> يبدو موضوع ممتع فعلا ومفيد
> سؤال: هل كل ما سبق هو المحاضرة الأولى فقط ؟؟ يا ترى ما طول هذه المحاضرة أم أن المحاضرة تنقسم لعدة أيام؟
> أسأل لأنني تشتت فهي تبدو لي كمحاضرات وليست محاضرة واحدة
> على كل حال متابعة معك بعون الله


وجدت الإجابة بعد استمراري في القراءة
لي عودة بعون الله للتكملة

----------


## هدير

> وجدت الإجابة بعد استمراري في القراءة
> لي عودة بعون الله للتكملة


أهلاً وسهلاً بأختي أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

----------


## هدير

7 - التمكن من المادة العلمية والقناعة بها والقدرة على تذليلها للطلاب 


بمعنى أنك قد تشبعت تماما بمادة تجويد القرآن ، حتى صارت عندك مثلها مثل حروف الهجاء ، والمعلمة المتقنة هي التي لا تعتمد في شرحها لدروسها على التحضير المسبق ، وإنما على ما تستحضره من المعلومات الثابتة في الذاكرة ، ليس لأنها تحفظها ، ولكن لأنها تفهمها جيدا نظريا ، وتتقنها تماما عمليا ، ولأنها تعلم الصواب من الخطأ ، وعندها القدرة التامة على ترويض لسانها على النطق بالحرف أو الحكم بطريقة خاطئة بل بطرق خاطئة ، كما أنها كذلك عندها القدرة التامة على تطويع لسانها ليعود للنطق الصحيح والفصيح بالحرف أو الكلمة ككل ، ومع امتلاكها هذه الآليات النظرية والعملية فإن بيانها وشرحها وتوصيلها للطالبات يذلل طواعية بين يديها ، فلا يصعب عليها الشرح ، ويسهل على المتلقي الفهم النظري والتطبيق العملي ، وهو المطلوب في باب التجويد .

مثال على ذلك :
** من الأخطاء التي تحدث عند النطق بالقاف : عدم قلقلتها ، وسببه ضعف اعتماد القارئ على المخرج فلا يحتبس صوتها ، فأنطقه لها بطريقتها الخاطئة وأوضح لها خطأها في عدم احتباس صوت الحرف بالشرح باليدين ، وأوضحه أكثر ببيان كيفية الاحتباس وعدمه مع الباء الشديدة المجهورة ، وسبب اختيار الباء أنها من حروف الشفتين ومخرجها ظاهر للمتلقي تماما ، وكما نفعل مع الباء نفعل مع القاف .

مثال ثاني :
** هناك من يحبس صوت القاف ولكنه يختمه بالهمس ، وسببه طول زمن الاحتباس ، والصواب أن نقوي الاعتماد أكثر على مخرج القاف ، وبمجرد احتباس الصوت يفك طرفي المخرج بالقلقلة ، فيكون زمن الاحتباس قصير ، وكذلك زمن الانفكاك المتمثل في القلقلة قصير ، والتمثيل باليدين وحرف الباء . 

مثال ثالث :
** إحدى الطالبات تسأل : سمعت أن الصواب في إخفاء الميم عند الباء أن يكون بفرجة بين الشفتين ، وأنت تقرئيننا بإطباق الشفتين ، فما الصواب ؟؟
طبعا المعلمة التي لا تمكلك أدوات المادة وغير متمكنة منها ربما تعجز عن الرد وتقول : هكذا تلقيناها وهذا هو الصواب ، ولكن المعلمة التي على بينة من أمرها تقول :
تعلمنا أن إخفاء النون عند حروف الإخفاء الخمسة عشر يسمى إخفاء حقيقيا ، وذلك لأننا نعدم المخرج اللساني للنون فلا نتصادم بين طرفيه ، ونركب غنة النون (وهي مخرجها الرخو أو الخيشومي) على مخرج الحرف الذي نخفي عنده النون (ولهذا تتبع الغنة ما بعدها تفخيما وترقيقا) ، ولهذا سمي إخفاء حقيقا لإعدام المخرج اللساني للنون .
أما مع الميم فإنها لا تختفي إلا عند الباء ، ومعلوم أن مخرج الميم هو مخرج الباء غير أن لكل حرف منهما البقعة التي تخصه وصفاته التي تميزه عن مجانسه ، وحينها فإن إخفاء الميم عند الباء لا يستغني بحال عن إطباق الشفتين ، ولإننا لم نعدم مخرج الميم الشفوي وأبقينا فقط على مخرجها الخيشومي متمثلا في الغنة سمي إخفاء مجازيا ، وعمليا : عند إخفاء الميم عند الباء بفرجة بين الشفتين فإننا نسمع صوت غنة نون وليس ميم ، ولن نتمكن من سماع غنة الميم إلا بإطباق الشفتين ، وكنه ليس كإطباق الميم المظهرة ، وإنما هو مجرد تلامس بين الشفتين يتأتى به إخفاء الميم عند الباء ونسمع معه غنة ميم مخفاة وليست نون .

هذه بعض الأمثلة لما يعرض لمعلمة التجويد وينبغي أن تكون جاهزة للرد عليها بخلفية علمية ثابتة وأدوات نظرية وعملية يسيرة وواضحة تذلل بها معلوماتها لطالباتها .

----------


## هدير

النقطة التالية بإذن الله تعالى : 

مراعاة الفروق الفردية ، والمستويات العلمية ، والمراحل العمرية 

اللهم وفقنا لما تحب وترضى

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ
نتابع معكِ.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

طالت غيبتك يا هدير ولم أستطع الانتظار فبحثت وبحثت على النت حتى أخيرا وصلت للموضوع الذي تنقلين منه (ابتسامة)

----------


## هدير

> أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ
> نتابع معكِ.



حياكِ الله أستاذتي الغالية " التوحيد "
تسعدني هذي المتابعة

----------


## هدير

> طالت غيبتك يا هدير ولم أستطع الانتظار فبحثت وبحثت على النت حتى أخيرا وصلت للموضوع الذي تنقلين منه (ابتسامة)


أضحك الله سنك 
أعذريني أختي الكريمة "أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى" كانت عندي ظروف 
حياكِ الله ومرحباً بكِ هنا و هناك 

نور الله دربك

----------


## هدير

8 – مراعاة الفروق الفردية ، والمستويات العلمية ، والمراحل العمرية .

أولا ، مراعاة الفروق الفردية : 
فالقدرة على الفهم والاستيعاب تختلف من فرد لآخر ، حتى مع تساوي المستوى التعليمي والمرحلة العمرية ، فهناك من يفهم المعلومة من أول مرة ، وهناك من لا يفهمها إلا من ثاني مرة ، وهناك من يحتاج لمرات ومرات من الشرح والبيان حتى تصل إليه المعلومة ، ولأن الضعيف هو أمير الركب ، فينبغي على المعلمة أن تراعي تماما هذه النقطة ، ولكن من غير إجحاف وظلم لمن فهم المعلومة ويريد أن ينتقل إلى غيرها ، فتقوم المعلمة بالشرح النظري أكثر من مرة وبأكثر من طريقة ، ثم تبدأ مع التلميذات بالتطبيق العملي ، وإذا وجدت عندك طالبة غير قادرة على النطق الصحيح ، فكرري المحاولة معها بأقصى حد خمس مرات ، حتى لا تفقديها ثقتها في نفسها ، وانتقلي معها من مثال لآخر ، وكلما وجدتها قد اقتربت من النطق الصحيح حتى وإن لم تتقنه فشجعيها بكلمات طيبة ، ونبهيها لضرورة التكرار والتدريب في البيت مع الاستماع للقراء المتقنين ، وابدئي بها في الدرس التالي ، بعد أن كتبت اسمها عندك في دفتر الملاحظات ووجه الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه .
ولا بأس من الجلوس معها على انفراد كلما سمح الوقت بذلك لتدربيها بنفسك .

ثانيا ، تفاوت المستويات العلمية :
فربما تكون المجموعة كلها من حملة المؤهلات ، ولكن المؤهل المتوسط يختلف عن المؤهل العالي ، وأصحاب الدراسة العلمية يختلف حالهم عن أصحاب الدراسة الأدبية ، وأصحاب الدراسة التطبيقية ، يختلف حالهم عن أصحاب الدراسة النظرية ، بالإضافة للفروق الفردية ، وهذا ما يجب مراعاته عند الشرح العملي والنظري .

ثالثا ، تفاوت المراحل العمرية : 
وخاصة في مجموعات وحلقات الأطفال ، ونجد أن تفاوت القدرات الفردية يعتبر عاملا مهما في مجموعات الأطفال خاصة نظرا لتقارب السن ، مع اختلاف القدرة على الحفظ والتقليد ، لأن الأطفال يتعلمون بالتلقي .
وأما بالنسبة للكبار ، فالفرق في السن قد يؤثر على القدرة على الحفظ ، فيجب مراعاة هذا جيدا .

وكما سبق وبينا في أول نقطة وهي الخاصة باستشعار المسؤولية ليكون المعلم مربيا وقدوة ، فإن الحالة النفسية والظروف الاجتماعية وكلها من المتغيرات التي يمر بها الطالب ، لا بد للمعلم أن يكون على علم بها ومتابعة لها ، لكي يخفف عن الطالب ولا يضغط عليه عندما يتطلب الأمر ذلك ، فيضمن بقاءه في الحلقة وعدم تسربه منها .

----------


## هدير

9 – الحزم مع الرفق واللين ، والبشاشة مع الطلاب والقدرة على كسب ودهم واحترامهم :

وكل هذا مطلوب للإمساك بزمام الأمور في الحلقة ، فلا تكون حلقة مملة ثقيلة على الطالب ، ولا تكون حلقة ترفيه وضحك ولعب ، وإنما الاعتدال وموازنة الأمور بحسب متغيرات الأحوال مطلوب من المعلمة ذات البديهة والفطنة والحنكة ، والتي تملك القدرة على إدارة الحلقة بحزم وحب ، كما أنها تملك القدرة على فرض احترامها بين تلميذاتها ، وكسب ودهم وحبهم في ذات الوقت ، وكلها مهارات قد تكون ذاتية ، ويمكن كذلك اكتسابها بالخبرة .

----------


## هدير

10 – لا بأس من المداعبة والمزاح اللطيف لتلطيف اجواء الدرس العلمي من غير تضييع للوقت أو إذهاب لهيبة المعلم 

وهذا تابع للنقطة السابقة والتنبيه هنا على ضرورة الملاطفة خاصة عند وقوع الأخطاء التطبيقة من التلميذات حنى لا يشعرن بالإحباط ، مع مزاح خفيف يهدئ الأعصاب المشدودة ، من غير أن يتحول إلى استهزاء من الطالبات بزميلتهم التي تقع في الخطأ ، وهذا يرجع إلى حزم المعلمة وفصلها بين الأمور واحترام تلميذاتها لها ولهيبتها كمعلمة ، وهذا كله في إطار الخطة الزمنية المحددة سواء كانت قصيرة الأجل (وقت الحلقة) أو بعيدة الأجل (المنهج المحدد) ، وما هذا كله إلا لنصل إلى الخطوة التالية ، ألا وهي : 

بث روح الأمل والطموح في نفوس الطالبات .

----------


## هدير

11 – بث روح الأمل والطموح في نفوس الطالبات 

بتعليمهن أن الفشل في بداية الطريق ليس نهايته ، وأنه لا يتعلم الصواب إلا من وقع في الخطأ ، وأننا نتعلم من أخطائنا ومن أخطاء غيرنا ، فالفشل مرة بعد مرة مع عزيمة وإصرار على النجاح ، هو درجات سلم النجاح والتفوق .
هذا نظريا ، وعمليا ، عندما نقوم بتصحيح الأخطاء للطالبات فينبغي أن تنتبه كل واحدة لقراءة زميلتها وأخطائها التي وقعت فيها وتصويباتها ، وأنا عن نفسي كنت عندما أقرأ أعطي زميلتي كراستي وأقول لها : اكتبي لي أخطائي التي تنبهني لها المعلمة أثناء القراءة ، لأن تركيزي كله في تصحيح الخطأ ، وعندما تقوم زميلاتي بالقراءة أقوم بتسجيل أخطائهن عندي وملاحظات معلمتي عليها حتى لا أقع فيها مستقبلا ، وهذا نهجي مع تلميذاتي .

ولا يتأتى ذلك إلا عن طريق : 

اكتساب مهارات الإنصات والاستماع وإدارة الحوار .

----------


## هدير

12 – اكتساب مهارات الإنصات والاستماع وإدارة الحوار 

فبالإنصات الجيد وامتلاك مهارة الاستماع تتمكن المعلمة من تمييز صوت أدنى خطأ ممكن أن تقع فيه الطالبة أثناء القراءة ، وينبغي على المعلمة كذلك أن تتعلم كيف تدير الحوار بطريقة علمية شيقة ، وكيف تطرح الأسئلة بطريقة واضحة من غير لبس فيها لتتمكن التلميذات من التفاعل والتجاوب معها .
ومما يساعد على ذلك : 

تنويع الأسلوب والوسائل التعليمية

----------


## هدير

13 – تنويع الأسلوب والوسائل التعليمية 

الابتكار مطلوب بحسب أحوال تلميذاتك وقدراتك على إيصال المعلومات بطريقة علمية صحيحة يسيرة في الفهم وبسيطة في التطبيق ، وعلى هذا فلا بد من تهيئة الطالبات في بداية الحلقة لاستقبال مفردات المادة العلمية وفهمها واستيعابها ، وهذا كله يتم عن طريق : 

14 – التنظيم والتخطيط وإدراك أهمية الوقت :

فحسن تنظيم توالي المعلومات ، مع تخطيط جيد للانتقال من المادة العلمية نظريا إلى تطبيقها عمليا ، في إطار الوقت المحدد والمنهج الدراسي ، كل ذلك يسمح لك بتحقيق إنجازات حقيقية تلمسينها في تقدم تلميذاتك علميا بفهم نظري واضح وأداء عملي صحيح ، يرفع من همتهن وعزيمتهن ، وهذا كله يرجع إلى : 

علو همة المعلمة وحبها للمادة ولمهمتها التي تقوم بها .

----------


## هدير

15 – علو همة المعلمة وحبها للمادة ولمهمتها التي تقوم بها 

فهي كالعدوى تنتقل منها إلى تلميذاتها بسرعة ، وعلى العكس : المعلمة ضعيفة الهمة والغير محبة لعملها لأنها ليست على يقين تام بفضل وخيرية وعظم ما تقوم به ، فإنها تبث هذه الروح السيئة في نفوس تلميذاتها ، ولذا كان لا بد لنا في البداية من التنبيه على ضرورة استحضار فضل العلم والتعلم واستشعار المشؤولية مع الإخلاص والإقبال على القرآن وملازمة ذكر الله والاستزادة من العلم ، وغيرها مما شرحنا وبينا ، لأن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه

----------


## هدير

تلك النقاط الخمسة عشر التي تندرج تحت المحور الأول وهو : 

المعلم المربي والمعلم القدوة ومقوماته .

وأما المحور الثاني من هذه المحاضرة فهو : 

لماذا معلم التجويــــــــد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هدير

لماذا معلم التجويــــــــد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يقول رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلّم):- " إنما الدنيا لأربعةِ نفرٍ : عبدٌ رزقَهُ اللهُ مالاً وعِـلماً ؛ فهو يتَّـقي فى مالِـه ربَّـهُ ، ويَصِلُ فيه رَحِـمَهُ ، ويَعلمُ لله فيه حقّاً ؛ فهذا بأحسنِ المنازلِ عند الله ، ورجلٌ آتَـاهُ اللهُ عِـلماً ولم يُـؤتِهِ مالاً ؛ فهو يقول : لو أنَّ لي مالاً لعمِـلتُ بِعَمَلِ فلانٍ ، فهو بِـنِيَّـتِهِ وهما فى الأجـرِ سواءٌ ، ورجلٌ آتاهُ اللهُ مالاً ولم يُؤتِهِ عِلماً ؛ فهو يَخْبَطُ فى مالِـهِ لا يتَّقي فيه ربَّهُ ، ولا يصِلُ فيهِ رَحِمَهُ ولا يَعْـلَمُ لله فيه حقاً ؛ فهذا بأسوَءِ المنازلِ عند الله ، ورجلٌ لم يُؤتِه اللهُ مالاً ولا علماً فهو يقول لو أنّ لي مالاً لعمِلْـتُ بعملِ فلانٍ ، فهو بِـنِيَّـتِهِ ، وهم فى الوِزرِ سواءٌ " . ( رواه الترمذي (9/199 – 200 ) ورواه أحمد وابن ماجه وصححه الألباني ) . 

وقال ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : "... ومَن سَلَـكَ طريقاً يطلبُ فيه علماً ؛ سَلَـكَ اللهُ به طريقاً من طُرُقِ الجنّة ، وإنّ الملائكةَ لَـتَضَعُ أجنِحتَها رِضاً لطالب العلم ، وإنّ العالمَ يستغفرُ لهُ من فى السماوات ومن فى الأرضِ والحيتانُ فى جوفِ الماءِ ، وإنّ فضلَ العالِمِ على العابدِ كفضلِ القمرِ ليلةَ البدرِ على سائرِ الكواكبِ ، وإنّ العلماءَ ورثةُ الأنبياءِ ، وإنّ الأنبياءَ لم يُورّثُـوا ديناراً ولا درهماً ، وإنّما وَرّثوا العلمَ ، فمن أخذه أخذَ بحظٍّ وافرٍ " .(رواه أبو داود (10/72-73-) والترمذي (10/154-155 begin_of_the_skype_highlightin  g              10/154-155      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) وحسنه الألباني فى صحيح الترغيب ) .

وعن عليٍّ بن أبي طالب – رضي الله عنه - قال : " الناسُ ثلاثةً :- فعالمٌ ربَّانيٌّ ، ومُتعلِّمٌ على سبيل نجاةٍ ، وهَمَجٌ رِعاعٌ أتباعُ كلِّ ناعقٍ يميلون مع كلِّ ريحٍ ، لم يستضيئوا بنورِ العلمِ ، ولم يلجئوا إلى رُكْنٍ وثيق ، العلمُ خيرٌ من المال ، العلمُ يحرُسُكَ أنتَ وأَنتَ تحرُسُ المالَ...." ( رواه أبو نعيم فى الحلية ( 1/ 79 -80 ) ) .

فإذا اخترتَ العلمَ حارساً لك فنِعْمَ الاختيار ، وإن أردت التعلُّمَ على سبيلِ النَّجاةِ فهذا هو السبيل ، أمّا إن أردتَ زيادةً فى الفضل وعُـلُوّاً فى المنزلة ؛ فانهَجْ نَهْجَ العالِمِ الرَّبّانِيّ ، الذي يُربّي نفسَهُ ويُؤدِّبُها قبل أن يُربِّي غيرَهُ ويُؤدِّبَـهُ ، فيَحْمدَ نعمةَ خالقِهِ وبارِئِهِ الذي أنعمَ عليهِ بأجلِّ النِّعمِ وأَصلحَهُ وربَّـاهُ ، ( فيُحسِنَ تربيةَ من جُـعِلَت تربيتُهُ إليهِ، فَيَـقومَ بأمرِهِ ومصالِحِهِ كما قام الحقُّ به ، فيُـرقِّـيهِ شيئاً فشيئاً ، وَطَوْراً فَـطَوْراً ، ويحفظَهُ ما استطاعَ جُهْـدَهُ كما حفِـظَهُ الله . 

قال ابنُ عباسٍ وسُـئِلَ عن الرَّبَّـانيّ ، فقال : هو الذي يعلمُ الناسَ بصغارِ الأمرِ قبل كبارِه ِ.

فالعالمُ الربانيُّ هو الذي يُحقِّـقُ علمَ الربوبيةِ ويُربِّي الناسَ بالعلمِ على مِقدارِ ما يحتملونَـه ، فيبذُلَ لخواصِّهِـم جوهَرَهُ ومكنونَه ، ويبذُلَ لعوامِّهِـم ما ينالون به فضلَ الله ويُـدركونه ).(الجامع لأسماء الله الحسنى ) .

وتذكَّر دائما – أيُّها المُعلِّم – أنَّـك قبل أن تكون مُـعلِّماً ؛ كنت مُتعلِّـماً ، تستعصي عليك المعلومةُ حيناً ، وتخفى عليك حيناً ، وتتعثَّرُ فى فهمِـها حيناً ، وتتَـخبَّـطُ فى صحتِها حيناً ، وتُخطِئُ فى تطبيقها حيناً. 
فإن تذكّرتَ ذلك دوماً ؛ حّـنَوْتَ على طلابِك وطلابِ علمِك ، فسقيتَـهم منه قَـطَراتٍ نَـدِيَّـة ، تُرطِّـبُ بها شِفاهَـهُم ، ثم أغدقتَ عليهم بما يروي ظمأهم ، فإن ارتَـوَوْا ؛ زدتَـهم منه ما يشفي قلوبَهم ، ويسموا بأرواحِهم ، ليكونوا ربَّـانِيّـينَ حقّـاً ، يتخذونك قدوةً لهم ، وأثَراً يُقْـتَفَى ، وعَـلَماً يُرْتَقَى إليه ، ونَجْـماً يُهْتَـدَى به ، فَيسلُكون نهجك القويمَ ، ويُـبلِّغُوا عنك علمك لِـمَن لَمْ يَـرَكَ بعينِـه قَـطّ ، ولم يسمعْ صوتَـكَ باُذُنِـهِ قطّ ، فتنالَ الأجرَ والثوابَ من غير انقطاعٍ ، كما قال رسول الله ) صلى الله عليه وسلم)" : إذا مات ابنُ آدمَ انقطعَ عملُـه الا من ثلاث : صدقةٍ جارية ، أو علمٍ يُنـتفَـعُ به ، أو ولدٍ صالحٍ يدعو له" .
(إرشادات لمعلم التجويد / المذكرات الجلية في مخارج الحروف وصفاتها الذاتية) .

وخير معلم هو معلم القرآن ( خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه) والاهتمام به لأنه يجب عليه العمل بما يتعلم ويُعلم وإتقان الأداء وهو القراءة الصحيحة المتقنة ، مع الإلمام التام بالمادة النظرية وفهمها فهما صحيحا يستطيع به تطبيقها عمليا ، ليس على نفسه فقط ، وإنما على من يعلمهم ويصحح لهم .

----------


## هدير

** أسئلة بحثية :

1- ما معنى القرآن ؟ وما أسماؤه الأخرى ؟ وما أدلتها من القرآن ؟
2- اذكري آيات قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية في فضل قراءة القرآن وتدبره وتعلمه وحفظه والعمل به وتعليمه .

** أسئلة تحضيرية :

1- ما معنى التجويد ؟وما أقسامه ؟ وهل هو علم مستحدث ؟ دللي على ما تقولين .
2 - ما المقصود باللحن في القراءة ؟ وما أنواعه ؟ وما حكم كل نوع منها مع التمثيل .

----------


## هدير

أنا حزينة جداً

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أنا حزينة جداً


عافاكِ الله!
هل السبب قلة الواردين وعدم التجاوب مع الأسئلة؟
هل تريدين إجابات عليها هنا في الموضوع؟
ربما لم تحبذ الأخوات مقاطعة الشرح أخيتنا, لكن ثقي أن هناك استفادة حاصلة من نقلكِ الطيّب.

----------


## هدير

تفضلن هنا

----------

